# Gonna end up needing new tires.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cause I got the Rex stuck earlier haha! Had to get out the winch. No pics (I know i know...) but, was still fun. 


I made a big ole RM though. (Rookie Mistake). Hit the winch, gassed it & she was struggling hard! Winch that is. After abou 30 seconds the belt light flashed & she limped.  looked down & it was in Reverse!!!!!!!  RM of the year! Felt so stupid. Put her in low, fired the winch up and she pulled right out. I know y'all will understand. Otherwise I wouldn't have shared a RM like that!! Lol

0 for the mud hole. +1 for the viper max 4000#


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just sold me on a viper max


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Now that is funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seriously. She was pulling against me in reverse & still making progress. Very little progress. But it pulled. Lol. Maybe I should change this to "the ultimate viper max test" thread haha!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Funny and impressive!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL!

Had the kitty barried bad one time, to the point that I put the snatch block on & was hooked to my wife's ext cab ranger on 33's. - She's sitting out on flat solid ground in park with her foot on the brakes, I hit the winch button & throttle & drag her back to me........

0 for the quad, 0 for the lifted Ranger, +2 for the Viper Elite


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. I kinda fussed at mine she was standing there watching & I said, "Hey! Why didnt you tell me I was in reverse!" She just looked at me like... "Huh?" "Did I do something wrong?" lol Then I had to explain how I was just mad at myself. :nutkick:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe it's a good thing you don't have pics.......:joke:

Good info on winch though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually she did snap one let me look...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Hey P, How is that gas pedal mod been working?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WElll...................... lol The JB weld didnt hold long, couple months. I ended up welding it for real, so now, it's working great, it worked great then too, it just didnt hold long. I need to go back and update that thread.


----------

